# Articles Added to Heresy Online



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'v added a new articles section to Heresy. We've already seen a few decent articles I feel warrant a place so get them submitted.

If anyone wants to submit any other work please do so.

Enjoy!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Arright, cool Jez.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The Hammer and Anvil is up. In three different locations. This shall be remedied.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have submitted 3 articles that I hope will be of some use in the modelling section.


----------

